# Lotos im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?



## ziemlicherneuling (3. Okt. 2010)

Hallöchen Teichianer,
nach längerer Abtauchphase wollte ich mich mal wieder mit einer Frage an Euch wenden. 
Im Juli habe ich doch tatsächlich für einiges Geld diesen wunderbaren, angeblich winterharten __ Lotus geleistet: Ops, wo isser denn  falsches Bild erwischt.. Also noch eins vom Sommer und noch eins sicherheitshalber 
Also dieses wunderbare Ding hatte noch eine Blüte dran beim Verkauf - gelb-creme mit einem Hauch von grün. Eine weitere Blüte hat sie aber nicht mehr geschafft, es war ja dann eh zu kalt und jetzt sieht sie so aus, wie auf dem 2. Bild zu sehen. Das ist aber ok so, oder, denn sie zieht doch ein jetzt im Herbst, gell? Nachdem unser Keller warm und dunkel ist, das Gewächshaus nicht mehr so perfekt im Schuss (es zieht halt mächtig rein da) wollte ich sie im Teich überwintern, das sollte doch gehen, oder? Also stell ich das Pflänzchen so wie sie jetzt aussieht, also ohne Zurückschneiden ins Tiefe, oder wie macht man das? Und wenn schon ins Tiefe, wie tief? Ist 80 cm z.B zu tief? Und achja, der Zeitpunkt? Bis wann sollte dies geschehen sein?

Liebe Grüße Eva


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Moin Eva!

Wie, du hast den __ Lotos erst im Juli bekommen?
Das ist ziemlich spät! Wie kam die Pflanze an? Wenn ausgetopft (mit Blätter und sogar einer Blüte) bin ich etwas skeptisch dass die ganze Sache was wird..normalerweiße sollte man den Lotos garnicht um oder austopfen sobald er Blätter bekommt, die Rhizome sind ziemlich empfindlich.
Wie tief steht er an der Stelle im Teich? Evtl meldet sich Eugen mal zu Wort hier, er wollte (soweit ich weiß) dieses Jahr mal das Pilotprojekt starten, Lotos im Teich zu überwintern. 
Abschneiden würde ich da garnix erstmal...nur wie gesagt, so einfach um, bzw austopfen is nich bei Lotos. Mich irritiert die ganze Sache etwas. Evtl schreibst Du dazu mal ein paar Zeilen. 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Kuni99 (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo,

theoretisch lässt sich der __ Lotos im Teich überwintern, er muss nur so tief stehen, dass das Eis die Rhizome nicht erreicht. Das ist aber nicht das eigentliche Problem.

Dass jetzt schon alle Blätter braun sind, zeigt dass er viel zu kalt gestanden hat. Dadurch sind die Rhizome nicht kräftig und werden vermutlich im Winter faulen. Wie viele Blätter hat der Lotos noch entwickelt, nachdem er im Juli in den Teich gestellt wurde? Mehr als zwei oder drei können es nach den Fotos nicht sein und das ist zu wenig.

Mein Lotos ist noch fast komplett grün. Erste ältere Blätter färben sich gelb. Das geht jetzt ganz langsam so weiter bis in den November. Nur so bilden sich kräftige Rhizome.

Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass nächstes Jahr wieder eine schöne Pflanze daraus wird.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo,

ob der __ Lotos eine Chance hat hängt davon ab wann er gepflanzt wurde und wann er in den Teich kam. Ich vermute das ist eine Pflanze die mit Topf gekauft wurde? Dann hatte sie im Topf ein paar Monate Zeit zu wachsen und könnte den Winter überstehen. Allein vom Laub würde ich nicht vorhersagen ob sie Überwinterungsrhizome gebildet hat oder nicht. Bei mir stehen sowohl grüne als auch braune Pflanzen nebeneinander - auch im Gewächshaus, wo es ihnen bestimmt nicht kalt war. Lotos ist da etwas unberechenbar, es gibt auch immer wieder Pflanzen die mitten in der Saison einfach einziehen und eine Pause einlegen. 

Lotos stammt aus dem Kontinentalklima und ist deswegen heisse Sommer und eisige Winter gewöhnt. Allerdings wurde der Lotos vom Menschen auch in den Tropen verbreitet und die tropischen Sorten haben die Fähigkeit Überwinterungsrhizome zu bilden verloren. Es hängt also davon ab, woher Dein Lotos letztlich stammt. Importe aus Südostasien dürften fast immer nicht winterhart sein, ebenso die vielen Samen die im Internet angeboten werden. Bei uns stehen die Lotosblumen im Winter in einem ungeheizten Foliengewächshaus (mit Innentemperaturen bis zu -15° C) und sind zusätzlich in Noppenfolie gewickelt. Wir haben gleich erfolgreich in einer ungeheizten Lagerhalle und in einem Schuppen überwintert. Im Teich mag ich nicht überwintern, denn die Kübel sind mir da viel zu schwer. Damit der Lotos gut wächst, braucht er wenigstens einen 65-Liter-Kübel. Wer steigt Anfang April ins eisige Wasser und wuchtet den Kübel raus? 

Die fehlenden heissen Sommer sind aber das größere Problem. Wenn in der Heimat der Lotosblumen (kontinentales Asien, Nordamerika) die warme Jahreszeit kommt, dann bildet sich über dem Festland ein Hochdruckgebiet und steht da bombenfest bis zum Herbst. Als Folge davon ist der Sommer dort sehr beständig. Unser Wetter dagegen entsteht draussen auf dem Atlantik. Bis Mai wird es zunehmend wärmer bei uns. Dann kommt Mitte Mai der Moment wo sich der Atlantik so sehr erwärmt hat, dass immer mehr Wasser verdunstet und sich riesige Wolkenmassen zusammenballen. Die werden vom Westwind auf den Kontinent verfrachet und regnen hier ab. Der Meteorologe bezeichnet sowas als Monsunwelle, wir sagen im Mai 'Eisheilige' dazu. Als Folge davon sinken bei uns die Temperaturen in den Keller, vor allem das Wasser im Teich wird kalt wenn es eisig hinein regnet. Bis der Teich wieder vernünftige Temperaturen erreicht hat, ist es Mitte Juni. Aber da ist es auf dem Atlantik auch schon wieder so warm, dass die zweite Monsunwelle heranrauscht, diesmal 'Schafskälte' genannt. Wieder regnet es eisig in den Teich, wieder sind die Temperaturen im Keller. Ende Juni entscheidet dann das Azorenhoch wie der Sommer weitergeht. Je nach Lage des Azorenhochs werden die folgenden Monsunwellen um uns herum geleitet oder sie treffen uns voll. Vielleicht erinnert ihr euch dass es früher im Wetterbericht immer hieß 'ein Keil des Azorenhochs erstreckt sich bis ... '. Haben wir Glück, beschert uns das Azorenhoch richtiges Sommerwetter ab Ende Juni. Haben wir ganz viel Glück, dann bleibt das Azorenhoch bis in den September hinein in seiner Position. Sobald es sich verlagert kommen aber wieder die Regenwolken zu uns durch. Schöne Sommer auch in regnerischen Jahren haben dann nur die Gebiete, die im Regenschatten eines Gebirges liegen - bei uns sind das meistens Weinbauregionen. 

Lotos im Teich muss alle diese Wetterschwankungen mitmachen. Ideale Wachstumsbedingungen hat er (außerhalb der Weinbaugebiete) also nur in guten Jahren ab Ende Juni. Da er eine bestimmte Zahl Sonnenstunden braucht um zum blühen zu kommen, klappt es nicht jedes Jahr. Ausser man wendet einen Trick an und hält ihn als Kübelpflanze auf der Terrasse. Die Wassermenge im Kübel ist deutlich geringer als im Teich. Natürlich wird das Wasser im Kübel in Regenperioden auch eiskalt (außer man kann den Lotos unter einen Dachvorsprung stellen), aber andererseits reichen wenige Stunden Sonnenschein aus und das Wasser im Kübel ist wieder mollig warm. Da der Lotos seine Wärmesumme nicht am Stück braucht sondern seine Stunden mit passender Wassertemperatur addiert, kommt er im Kübel viel früher zum Blühen als im Teich. Wer Wintergarten oder Tomatenhaus hat kann noch ein übriges tun und den Lotos von April bis nach den Eisheiligen dort aufstellen und ihm zusätzliche sechs Wochen Sommer verpassen. Wir haben die ersten Blüten meistens schon in der zweiten Maihälfte.

Im Teich (bzw. in unserer Pflanzenkläranlage) überlebt der Lotos bei uns auch. Es ist nicht warm hier, wir liegen auf 500 m über NN und der Frühling kommt spät. Blüten beim frei ausgepflanzten Lotos sind daher bei uns selten. Im Kübel dagegen blühen sie hier üppig. 

Fazit: wer im Weinbauklima lebt kann Lotos im Gartenteich halten. Je kleiner und wärmer der Teich, desto besser. Wer nicht im Weinbauklima lebt sollte den Lotos als Kübelpflanze behandeln und an einem warmen Platz aufstellen. Im Weinbauklima überwintert der Lotos problemlos im Teich, in den anderen Gebieten kann er kalt und dunkel überwintern und ist nicht sehr kälteempfindlich wenn der Kübel in Noppenfolie gewickelt wird. Wir empfehlen immer den Lotos in der Garage zu überwintern: Styroporplatte ins Eck, Kübel drauf stellen, alles über der Wasserlinie abschneiden, Noppenfolie drum rum, Brett drüber legen und die Sommerreifen drauf stapeln. Wenn die Sommerreifen wieder aufgezogen werden, zieht der Lotos wieder aus der Garage aus - deswegen nennen wir ihn auch die 'Reifenwechselpflanze'. 

LotUs kann man im Gartenteich weder halten noch überwintern, denn LotUs ist der Hornklee und überhaupt keine Teichpflanze.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo und vielen lieben Dank an alle und vor allem dir Werner für diese hilfreiche Antwort. 
Du lagst vollkommen richtig mit deiner Vermutung, ich hatte die Pflanze im Topf bei einem lokalem Garteich-Treff erstanden...
Deine Argumente mit dem Gewächshaus haben mich überzeugt und so werde ich das Gewächshaus halt irgendwie flicken, so dass es nicht mehr so reinpfeifft.

Achja muss leider nochmal rückfragen - bei dieser Sommerreifen-Überwinterungsmethode - das liest sich jetzt so, als wenn man die Folie tatsächlich komplett drumrum wickelt. Also den Lotos luftdicht verpackt??? Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?

Gruß aus Nürnberg (also nix mit Weinregion)
Eva


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,.
> 
> LotUs kann man im Gartenteich weder halten noch überwintern, denn LotUs ist der Hornklee und überhaupt keine Teichpflanze.



Hi Werner,

die Aussage ist so nicht richtig. Es gibt auch einen Sumpfhornklee (Lotus uliginosus) in der heimischen Flora. Der wächst von nassen Wiesen bis ins Flachwasset

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hi Frank,

ich hab auch Lotus corniculatus gemeint. Mir geht es vor allem darum dass die falsche Schreibweise Lotus für die Lotosblume endlich verschwindet.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hi Werner,

Du weißt doch wie das mit "deutschen" Pflanzennamen ist (genau so schlimm wie bei Aquarienfischen). Einmal verkehrte Bezeichnungen verschwinden auch in 100 Jahren nicht wieder (wie z.b die falsche Bezeichnung "Geranien" für eine Pelargonie)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo,

also ich denke man sollte das nicht so eng sehen. __ Lotos ist laut Duden die richtige Schreibweise und stammt aus dem Griechischen, Lotus ist die latinisierte Form, die z. B. im Englischen verwendet wird. Überhaupt kannten die Griechen der Antike unter dem Namen _lotos_ jede Menge Pflanzen - nur die Lotosblume war nicht dabei. Die hieß _aigyptios kyamos_ also 'Ägyptische Bohne'. Die Lotosblume hat ihren Namen von den Seerosen _Nymphaea caerulea_ und _N. lotus_ geerbt, die in Ägypten als Lotos bezeichnet wurden. Der Name _Nelumbo_ ist dagegen tatsächlich asiatisch, er stammt von Sri Lanka.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo,
ich hatte die Schreibweise Lotus tatsächlich einfach so aus dem Englischen übernommen. Aber jetzt werde ich selbstverständlich immer von __ Lotos sprechen
Aber bei all der Diskutiererei ist leider meine Frage nach dem Einwickeln irgendwie untergegangen Möchte sich noch jemand dazu äußern? Sollte man da tatsächlich ein komplettes Folienpäckchen draus machen?

P.S. ich hab die Pflanze gestern aus dem kalten Teich rausgeholt und erstmal ins noch kuschelig warme Gewächshaus gestellt. Naja was heißt gestellt - anschließend dachte ich,  ich brauch einen Kran zum Wiederaufrichten - Aua. Soooo schlecht hat sie gar nicht ausgesehen. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, stell ich noch ein aktuelles Foto ein, falls das jemand sehen wil 

Gruß
Eva


----------



## Eugen (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo Eva,

nur den Kübel mit Noppenfolie umwickeln.
Auf den Kübel ein Brett oder besser ne Styro-Platte.
Die Sommerreifen sind nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Nymphaion (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo Eva,

die Folie wird einmal um den Topf gewickelt und dann darüber geschlagen. Das ist alles eher locker und sicherlich nicht luftdicht abgeschlossen. Vor dem Einwickeln füllen wir die Kübel nochmal komplett bis zum Rand mit Wasser.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa vielen Dank, jetzt hab ich´s kapiert. Jetzt noch das versprochene Bildchen. oweh, das dauert wieder. sooooo schlecht sieht er nicht aus, gell :?Jetzt noch ein bischen Glück :beten, dann wird das schon.

Vielen Dank und Grüße aus Nürnberg
Eva


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Auch wenn der Lotus sicher winterhart sein wird,
so leidet er doch massiv unter Feuchtigkeit:
du solltest den deshalb UNBEDINGT TROCKEN ÜBERWINTERN
und auch im Sommer ausschließlich ÜBER dem Wasserspiegel verwenden,
sonst wirst du nicht lange Freude daran haben!

Gegebenenfalls kauf dir sowas, wobei das zwar sicher wasserfest, 
aber nur für richtig große Teiche geeignet ist..


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Lotus im Teich überwintern, oder ´wie?*

Hallo Peter,

hab schon kapiert jaja selbst ich als absolute Auto Ignorantin. Gesagt hat´s mir Tante Google als ich nach " Lotus überwintern"  suchte...

Gruß Eva


----------

